# Frage zu Knoppix auf PCGH Heft-DVD



## msdd63 (11. Juni 2009)

Hi

ich habe auf einem Rechner mit nicht mehr startendem XP versucht mit Knoppix von der PGH Heft-DVD Daten zu retten, in dem ich sie auf meine externe HD kopieren wollte. Ich lässtsich aber nichts kopieren. Wie bekomme ich die Daten auf die externe HD. Mir ist es wichtig eine Lösung zu bekommen!


----------



## Bauer87 (11. Juni 2009)

```
dd if=/dev/windowsplatte of/dev/externeplatte
```

mit den entsprechenden device-IDs in einen Terminal eingeben. Warten, bis es fertig ist, und du hast eine perfekte 1:1 Kopie.


----------



## aurionkratos (11. Juni 2009)

Wobei bei dd ALLE Daten auf der externen Platte gelöscht werden. Außerdem muss die externe Platte mindestens genauso groß sein wie die Quellplatte.

EDIT: Ich würde einfach mal die xp-Cd eingeben und es reparieren lassen :o . Ein nicht mehr startendes Windows bekommt man fast immer wieder hingebogen.


----------



## Marcellus5000 (17. August 2009)

mit einem dd machst du einen disk dump. dieser dump ist vereinfacht gesagt sowas ähnliches wie ein iso image. 
so einfach ist e dann aber doch nicht. 

ich denke deine intention ist es eher, die daten einfach auf daten externe hd zu retten. dazu muß diese extrene hd beim booten des rechner angeschlossen sein. in der regel sollte der automounter von koppix alle partitionen als link auf dem destop hinterlegen dessen inhalt du mit doppelklick öffnen kannst.

schau also alle laufwerke nach dateien durch, die dir von deinem alten laufwerk c: unter windows bekannt vorkommen. 

falls das nicht klappt, könnte ich dir erklären wie man mit sudo/su, fdisk, mount und rsync die daten auf die externe platte bekommt. in dem fall rate ich dir aber einfach , dir die neuste knoppix zu ziehen und diese zu booten 
( -; 

ps mein vorredner hat aber recht:

boote mal die xp cd und probier die reperatur konsole zu öffnen und gibt dort ein:

fixboot 
fixmbr


----------



## riedochs (18. August 2009)

Wennch mich nicht irre ist bei Knoppix default alle Laufwerke nur Read Only gemountetd. Wenn du mit der rechten Maustaste klickst solltest du eine Auswahl bekommen in der du die Festplatte auch schreibbar mounten kannst. Ansonsten von Hand mounten.


----------



## Marcellus5000 (18. August 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Wennch mich nicht irre ist bei Knoppix default alle Laufwerke nur Read Only gemountetd. Wenn du mit der rechten Maustaste klickst solltest du eine Auswahl bekommen in der du die Festplatte auch schreibbar mounten kannst. Ansonsten von Hand mounten.



jeep ich vergaß...


----------

